# vending or not



## ICE (Jan 30, 2014)

California Electrical Code

422.51 Cord-and-Plug-Connected Vending Machines.

Cord-and-plug-connected vending machines manufactured or re-manufactured on or after January 1, 2005, shall include a ground-fault circuit interrupter as an integral part of the attachment plug or be located within 12 in. of the attachment plug. Older vending machines manufactured or remanufactured prior to January 1, 2005, shall be connected to a GFCI-protected outlet. For the purpose of this section, the term vending machine means any self-service device that dispenses products or merchandise without the necessity of replenishing the device between each vending operation and is designed to require insertion of a coin, paper currency, token, card, key, or receipt of payment by other means.

Business license inspection.  Are these vending machines?  Or as the owner claims, not vending machines but rather, arcade games?


----------



## cda (Jan 30, 2014)

.""For the purpose of this section, the term vending machine means any self-service device that dispenses products or merchandise without the necessity of replenishing the device between each vending operation and is designed to require insertion of a coin, paper currency, token, card, key, or receipt of payment by other means."""""

Looks like it meets definition and says "any"


----------



## Msradell (Jan 30, 2014)

I guess the question would be do they ever dispense a product or not?  Most of the ones I've seen certainly don't anytime I've been watching them.


----------



## gfretwell (Jan 30, 2014)

You might to be able to call the "lucky claw" game a vending machine because occasionally someone actually grabs something and drops it into the chute but the air hockey and other "nothing for something" games are not dispensing anything.

I can understand why you might want all of this on GFCI but I am not sure the language supports it.


----------



## TheCommish (Jan 30, 2014)

it is popular in my are that the gaming devices dispense tickets for  wining, those tickets are then redeemed for prizes


----------



## cda (Jan 30, 2014)

gfretwell said:
			
		

> You might to be able to call the "lucky claw" game a vending machine because occasionally someone actually grabs something and drops it into the chute but the air hockey and other "nothing for something" games are not dispensing anything. I can understand why you might want all of this on GFCI but I am not sure the language supports it.


Product---- one hockey puck--- one paid for game

Guess if this was a slot machine casino ---- would the rule apply???

And thought behind why it is needed???


----------



## steveray (Jan 30, 2014)

"dispenses products or merchandise" I don't think entertainment counts......tickets and prizes and such starts getting there......What's up with the open J-box over the claw?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 30, 2014)

They are not vending machines. They are products used to teach children the thrill of gambling and the little "high" you feel when you "win" something.

Seriously, require the GFCI, the machines are sold and marketed they will deliver a product for a fee or token. Just because they do not automatically deliver a product every time is not an exception to the code.


----------



## cda (Jan 30, 2014)

And thought behind why it is needed???


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 30, 2014)

The machines are located next to the food/drink serving area with a direct opening between the areas. The employees or even customers could easily access this area which is prone to wet floors due to cleaning or spills and step back into the vending room with wet feet and touch the machines.


----------

